# freeride in und um daun



## Spezialistz (25. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
ich bin ab dem 01.04 in daun als soldat stationiert. 

ich habe bis jetzt nur sachen über irgendwelche cc-marathons und touren gefunden..
dort gibt es sicher die eine oder andere freeride oder downhillstrecke. ich würds super finden, wenn der eine oder andere mal ein paar bilder aus der ecke posten könnte, damit ich sehe, was auf mich zukommt. 


gruß,
thomas


----------



## toncoc (26. Dezember 2007)

das dürfte echt eine herausforderung sein, da sich rund um daun zu 90% cc´ler und marathonisits aufhalten.
es gibt sicherlich auch etwas, das freeride nahekommt, aber downhill wird echt schwer.

am besten mal in daun selber beim fun bike nöllen nachfragen, der dürfte dreh- und angelpunkt der biker rund um daun sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (26. Dezember 2007)

super, dankeschön.


----------



## actionjackson (6. Januar 2008)

Hi Thomas,
ich heiß auch Thomas. Komm aus Dockweiler das is 8km von Daun weg. Wohn aber seit anderthalb Jahren in Freiburg ( Freerideparadies ). Ich war aber über Weihnachten zuhause und hab erfahren das es zwischen Trittscheid und Tedscheid (dat is Richtung Üdersdorf ) ein kleiner Bikepark is. Denn war ich mir natürlich angucken und muß sagen dafür dat in der Gegend Freeride eher wenig geht is der nich schlecht. Nennt sich "Kôulshore". So März April werd ich  mir den auch ma mit dem Rad genauer angucken. Ansonsten mußt Du ma nach Bernkastel-Kues da is wohl en dicker Bikepark oder Boppard.
Also viel Spaß
http://www.ride-downhill.de/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spezialistz (12. Januar 2008)

hey. das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht. danke


----------



## mar1kus (15. Januar 2008)

also den bikepark kannste vergessen. da kann ich überall mit nem hardtail runterdüsen.

was soll in bks sein? das wäre mir neu?

in tr muss was sein, weiß aber nicht was und wo da ich kein freerider bin.

gruss markus (arbeite auch in daun (-;  )


----------



## Obey (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Um Daun herum gibt es sehr viel Wald mit gutem Gefälle. Da wird sich sicherlich etwas finden lassen. In BKS wird ein neuer Bikepark gebaut - soll sehr heftig werden - war aber selber noch nicht dort. In Trier gibt es ein paar kleine Strecken, ein (Red Bull Backyard Digger-) Dirtpark und - gut versteckt - eine fette Northshore-Strecke. Am besten schaust Du mal bei dem Trierer Bikestore Cyclope rein - der ist eher FR/DH orientiert und kann Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen. Auch in Luxembourg gibt es eine Dirt / FR Strecke (siehe http://funbike.fu.ohost.de/index.php?option=com_ponygallery&Itemid=27&func=viewcategory&catid=5).

Grüße Obey


----------



## WW-Horst (29. Januar 2008)

Moin,

mit BKS kann ich Euch weiterhelfen: ist erst ein kleiner Park, eie Mischung aus Freecross und Dirtpark. Schöne Tables, alles aus Holz gebaut und somit fast immer perfekt geshapt. Es hat zur Zeit 2 Lines, dazwischen 2 kleinere Northshores,  ne Wippe hats auch. Aber keine Freeridestrecke mit Drops und Gefälle. Also eher was zum dirten. 
ist aber von Daun genauso weit entfernt wie Bopard, und da haste alles.
Guckst Du hier:
www.downthehill.de

ich komme selbst aus der Eifel, Potenzial gibt es sicher. Aktionen wären wohl dort gefragt...

Wie sieht der kleine Park bei Tritscheid denn genau aus?


----------



## Obey (29. Januar 2008)

_"Wie sieht der kleine Park bei Tritscheid denn genau aus?"_

So:

http://www.vulkanbiker.de/0438e799ec0b9d201/index.php4

Grüße obey


----------



## WW-Horst (30. Januar 2008)

Ah ja, ist doch nett! Offensichtlich vom Kreis mal eben gebaut, hat man nicht alle Tage. Sicher ausbaufähig, aber dafür müßte man mit dabei und in der Nähe sein...


----------



## Spezialistz (1. Februar 2008)

hey, danke für die infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (9. Februar 2008)

Das wird eine schöne Zeit, die Gegend ist sehr schön!

War in der Nähe stationiert, JaBoG33 Cochem/Brauheck. 

Da würd ich gern mal wieder hin...


----------



## floS (9. Februar 2008)

Servus, der Bikepark in Bernkastel-Kues bzw. Monzelfeld ist noch nicht offiziell ...gebaut wird fleißig und die Eröffnung soll im April/Mai sein...mitlerweile haben wir auch Freeride mäßig einiges gebaut.
Infos und Bilder gibts auf www.funbiketeam.de

Wer mithelfen möchte ist gerne willkommen nur fahren ist noch nicht drin (versicherung).

Im TrierischenVolksfreund (wahrscheinlich Moselausgabe) erscheint übrigens  wahrscheinlich nächste Woche ein Artikel über den Park also Augen auf!


----------

